# Versailles area



## jmorel

Looking forward 
to a visit to Versailles State Park one day this week, wondering if this park has the right elements for morels?


----------



## jarcher44

went there last friday,didnt find any ,but ran into a guy who had a few blacks,,should be some grays and maybe early yellows by now,,good luck,woods looks great,but ive never killed them there?20 or 30 usually


----------



## jmorel

Jarcher44 we spent the better part of today in Versailles, In. State Park, nothing to write home about...your right on the money. Lots of tulip 
popular trees, may be better in a few weeks if the morels can beat the ground clutter. Thanks for your response.


----------



## jarcher44

right on bud ,good hunting to ya


----------

